# Hey from Los Angeles



## thegetawayplan9 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey everyone, My name is Pat (well short for Patrick). Im a music major right now at a junior college, but don't really know where I wanna transfer to. My main instrument is trumpet but I play several others including french horn(unfortiently I no longer have one so I guess it doesn't count), piano, cello, guitar, bass and drums. I try to not write one specific genre, I try to be flexible in what I can write. 

Setup:
Powermac G4 Dual 1.25 with 2 gigs of ram
Macbook Pro 2 ghz (for when im not home)

Keyboard and midi gear:
Korg Triton Extreme 61 key
Roland Xv5050
EMU Vintage Pro
Novation A-station
Akai S2000 sampler
Korg Poly 800
Yamaha Fb-01 and Tx-7 FM synths

Software:
Logic Pro 7
EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold (hopefully getting Symphonic choirs soon too)
Finale 2005 (or maybe its 2006 Im to lazy to look on my other comp)

As you can see I have a lot of synthesizers but I moving more towards orchestral works.


----------



## tgfoo (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Pat,

Welcome to the forum. Remember me? I talked to you last night.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 20, 2006)

Greetings Pat! Welcome to VI! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 20, 2006)

A vintage classic FB-01! I have one too. Should we start a users group?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh, I've had mine since they first came out in 1987. Trust me, I also haven't turned it on in years.

However, at the time it was the first affordable multitimbral instrument. I did a series of 70 spots for the Armed Forces TV Network that year using the FB-01, a DX-7, RX-15 drum machine, and a TX-7. All Yamaha. The FB-01 made a huge difference to the amount of color I was able to get, since its eight voices can all play different sounds. It was cheesy even by the standards of the day, but for $345 (why do I remember that?) it made a huge difference to what I was able to do.

My sequencer in those days was a QX-5, backed up to cassette - and I almost lost a couple of weeks' work when the cassette broke and I couldn't put the cues back into the sequencer for mixing. Fortunately tape breaks in one spot, and I only lost one cue that I'd already mixed.

Shortly after that I replaced the ironing board I was using as a keyboard stand with a real stand. 

Thinking about it, I also used it on three or four industrial films back then. Today there's no point in selling it for $25 or whatever you'd get.


----------



## Pando (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice thing about the old FM synths is that you can sysex dump the sounds from these boxes to NI's FM7 or FM8, and they reproduce pretty faithfully.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 22, 2006)

Another "oldie" here with an FB-01 and DX7 collecting dust (there are even some coins in my DX7 inserted between the keys by my 19 year old daughter when she was 3 or 4  )
A nice place to store some "Guilder", dime and cent coins , now they are finally void next January 1. Stupid Euro...

Anyway, welcome aboard Pat!


----------



## thegetawayplan9 (Dec 22, 2006)

I guess FM synths don't seem to be timeless like some analog subtractive synths and such.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 29, 2006)

I used a QX5 for years. You could only record on track 1, so you had to bounce recordings to the other 8 tracks all of the time using the 2x16 LCD display. I remember upgrading to my Mac IIsi running Opcode Vision and being SO EXCITED that I could name tracks. Track 1 is named Bass! 

I had a program that turned my Ensoniq Mirage's floppy drive into a data disk to store and recall SYSEX dumps from the QX5. Pretty slick at the time. 

I still like playing my TX802 FM synth. "True" synthesizers that aren't based on samples are essentially have 128 velocity switches. I like FM harps and marimbas especially, and similar sounds on my analog synths. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## thegetawayplan9 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks 

I guess im glad that technology has advanced but I love old synths so I guess I'll experience things like that someday.


----------

